# PLS - Pilbara Minerals



## System (26 March 2015)

Pilbara Minerals Limited  (PLS) is a minerals exploration and mining company with a sole focus on the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

The Company is an emerging Tantalite producer from its Tabba Tabba Tantalite project which is a 50/50 Joint Venture with leading metallurgical and process engineering group Nagrom. Tabba Tabba is located 75km south of Port Hedland.

http://www.pilbaraminerals.com.au


----------



## peter2 (16 February 2016)

Pure explorer drilling Li + Ta resource in WA. 

Recent price BO in late Jan16 due to demand for lithium sector. Price now consolidating below next BO level.


----------



## pixel (22 February 2016)

peter2 said:


> Pure explorer drilling Li + Ta resource in WA.
> 
> Recent price BO in late Jan16 due to demand for lithium sector. Price now consolidating below next BO level.
> 
> View attachment 65900




strong resistance at 40c with over 2M offers visible. (never mind the "Dark Pool )




But between here and there, it offers room for a bit of swinging. (I hold a small swinger.)
If 40c does break, things could become exciting.


----------



## Muschu (22 February 2016)

Pixel - if I may

Would you care to comment on PLS Vs GXY as a long term lithium producer?  Or is there another?

I am unskilled at reading the charts and certainly both have had significant SP movements.  Perhaps depends not only upon who "finds" the best mining sites but whether they have enough dollars behind them to venture on.... 

I don't know if the "lithium story" has investors over-excited or whether there is a blue sky ahead....

Is any company in Australia actually mining, producing and selling lithium at this time?

Appreciate any comments you care to make but also understand if I am asking too much.


----------



## pixel (22 February 2016)

Muschu said:


> Pixel - if I may
> 
> Would you care to comment on PLS Vs GXY as a long term lithium producer?  Or is there another?
> 
> ...




Hi Muschu,

I'm still primarily trading on Technicals; therefore I'm looking at the charts and try to identify certain patterns that I associate with "more likely than not". The way a stock is traded over time and at different times of the day may also give me an indication of Market Sentiment.

Therefore, any comments of mine, including terms like "support", "resistance", "blue sky", have to be taken in that context.

Having said that, I also want to make it clear that I - more often than not - attempt to "understand" the nature of a company, as well as the sector it operates in, its neighbours and competitors.
The Lithium space is currently en vogue and attracts a lot of wannabes, hasbeens, and letstrythis. As far as I'm aware, none of the Pilgangoora players is anywhere near to mining and producing saleable goods. That makes GMM (who picked up GXY's mine that's been on C&M) the only near-term producer I know of. With their Sal de Vida lakes in Peru, Galaxy are also quite a distance away from selling product; but if GMM get Mt Caitlin back up, both would benefit from any revenue.

In short: If I was only investing for the long term, i.e. looking for solid producers with reasonable revenue prospects, I'd concentrate on GMM and GXY. Indeed, I did that for most of the time, but since the charts suggested to me they're currently at "fair value", I took profit and am now looking at some possible up-and-comers for a few rather short-term trades. If one or two turn out to run hard into "blue sky", I won't argue and happily stay for better profits - "as long as it takes ..."

PS: small detail as an aside - when it appeared that PLS would close on today's High, I added another bid to add to the ones I'd bought earlier at lower levels; LIT seemed to go the other way, so I reduced my holding, taking a small profit and only carrying a half position overnight..


----------



## Muschu (22 February 2016)

pixel said:


> Hi Muschu,
> 
> I'm still primarily trading on Technicals; therefore I'm looking at the charts and try to identify certain patterns that I associate with "more likely than not". The way a stock is traded over time and at different times of the day may also give me an indication of Market Sentiment.
> 
> ...




Thanks for going to so much trouble Pixel.  I invariably find your posts informed and interesting.... 

Not sure what to do here so will probably watch for a while... I gather when you "added another bid" to PLS today that you actually bought?  

Is PLS actually in production?

And are there significant overseas competitors well ahead of Australia in this area?

Sorry - meant to thank you and not ask further questions - but I failed...


----------



## pixel (23 February 2016)

Muschu said:


> I gather when you "added another bid" to PLS today that you actually bought?



yes, when I bid into a Closing Auction, I usually make sure I get filled.


> Is PLS actually in production?



not yet; read http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01708224


> And are there significant overseas competitors well ahead of Australia in this area?



None that I'm aware of; but I focus on Australian stocks, so O/S ones aren't really my concern.


----------



## Muschu (23 February 2016)

Many thanks once again Pixel.. 

I see PLS got off to a good start this morning as did the market in general..... and then retraced somewhat.. Strong volume however.

GXY and GMM much quieter.


----------



## pixel (23 February 2016)

Muschu said:


> Many thanks once again Pixel..
> 
> I see PLS got off to a good start this morning as did the market in general..... and then retraced somewhat.. Strong volume however.
> 
> *GXY and GMM much quieter.*




That's the difference between near-production and speculative hype


----------



## Muschu (23 February 2016)

pixel said:


> That's the difference between near-production and speculative hype




I "think" I get it i I go back to your earlier comments.... GXY/GMM for the longer term and PLS as a short termer?

Have you a "take profits" and stop-loss on PLS if you don't mind sharing?

Rick


----------



## pixel (23 February 2016)

Muschu said:


> I "think" I get it i I go back to your earlier comments.... GXY/GMM for the longer term and PLS as a short termer?
> 
> Have you a "take profits" and stop-loss on PLS if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Rick




Speccies like LIT and PLS, I trade on a rather "short fuse" meaning with lots of discretion, based on observation of trades and perceived market sentiment; usually that implies tight stops to protect profits.
In PLS's case, I gave it 1c leeway to allow the morning gap to close. That's now done, and I even increased my position to a cost base of 39c; but if the breakout above 40c fails, I'm out.

As regards targets, I don't stress about "how long is this piece of string?" Sometimes, I might play with Fibonacci retracement and do a rough extrapolation. In the chart below, the key levels 22, 32, and 40 give me a Phi target of 50c (full range 100% = 18c (40-22), phi level = 32c). In strong markets, the range could even double to approach 58c. However, I use those "targets" only as an estimate, which I discard just as quickly if market sentiment and trade direction suggest otherwise.
As an interesting aside: The highest bid in last night's Closing Auction got to 56c.


----------



## pixel (23 February 2016)

Final Update:
Seeing how LIT fell out of bed - luckily *after *I took profit - I decided not to wait till PLS followed suit and closed red. 39.5 is still better than break-even  I now have my cash back plus a little "interest" to invest again or elsewhere at a later date.


----------



## Muschu (23 February 2016)

pixel said:


> Final Update:
> Seeing how LIT fell out of bed - luckily *after *I took profit - I decided not to wait till PLS followed suit and closed red. 39.5 is still better than break-even  I now have my cash back plus a little "interest" to invest again or elsewhere at a later date.
> 
> View attachment 65955




Interest went quite rapidly.. Profit taking?


----------



## Muschu (5 May 2016)

I no longer hold PLS but friends do am have discussed it with me.. 

They have received offer documents [capital raising] and are wondering whether to participate at 38c.

They're seeking opinions [not advice] but I feel unable even to offer an opinion - don't know enough.

Any thoughts please?


----------



## skyQuake (5 May 2016)

Muschu said:


> I no longer hold PLS but friends do am have discussed it with me..
> 
> They have received offer documents [capital raising] and are wondering whether to participate at 38c.
> 
> ...




What?! They don't want a low risk 79% return in 3 weeks?


----------



## Muschu (5 May 2016)

skyQuake said:


> What?! They don't want a low risk 79% return in 3 weeks?




Other factors may be involved SQ - but thank you and I will share your opinion...


----------



## skyQuake (5 May 2016)

Muschu said:


> Other factors may be involved SQ - but thank you and I will share your opinion...




I'd assume they're holders, thus the ability to participate in the SPP. They can sell part of their holding here @ 68c, and use those funds to apply in the SPP. 
Though this will be a _very_ heavily oversurbscribed SPP with an allocation of 50% if they're lucky


----------



## Muschu (6 May 2016)

skyQuake said:


> I'd assume they're holders, thus the ability to participate in the SPP. They can sell part of their holding here @ 68c, and use those funds to apply in the SPP.
> Though this will be a _very_ heavily oversurbscribed SPP with an allocation of 50% if they're lucky




Thx SQ.  I haven't read the offer but gather the minimum take-up is $5k worth of shares.  If so - a fairly large amount for the risk ?


----------



## skyQuake (6 May 2016)

Muschu said:


> Thx SQ.  I haven't read the offer but gather the minimum take-up is $5k worth of shares.  If so - a fairly large amount for the risk ?




Looks right, was 5, 10, 15 application tiers.
I fail to see the risks here, but obviously don't understand the personal circumstances of the holders.

If they own stock, they can sell 21,583 @ 0.695 = $15k and use that $15k to apply for 39,474 shares in the SPP.
Assuming roughly 50% allocation (lets say 54.6% for example), they'll get around 21,500 shares, replacing the ones they sold, plus a refund for $6810 from the scale-back!


----------



## Wyatt (28 September 2016)

Anyone up for the 30% range trade in PLS. Poor short term news with MIN, great longer term potential.


----------



## fiftyeight (10 October 2016)

Any of the more "fundamental" guys watching this one?


----------



## PZ99 (11 October 2016)

I sold this in July @ 59c after the big shorts that previously dragged it down to 44c. 

My current bid is 43.5


----------



## fiftyeight (12 October 2016)

Have been sitting on the sidelines of this one for ages.

Missed it initially as it was not in the asx200 and then feared I had missed the bandwagon.


----------



## Muschu (13 October 2016)

PZ99 said:


> I sold this in July @ 59c after the big shorts that previously dragged it down to 44c.
> 
> My current bid is 43.5




Something similar happening with GXY?


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 October 2016)

Is it good practice to buy when up trends resume? Is the market wanting more than just large quantities but a move to feasibility and eventual mining?


----------



## PZ99 (13 October 2016)

Muschu said:


> Something similar happening with GXY?



Looks like it. Never studied CXY but my PLS order got filled today so hopefully the shorters don't read this


----------



## Muschu (13 October 2016)

PZ99 said:


> Looks like it. Never studied CXY but my PLS order got filled today so hopefully the shorters don't read this




I bought GXY some time back at 21.5 and the SP has bounced around ever since.  At the time I tossed up between GXY and PLS.  

Considering moving the $$ to S32...


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 October 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Is it good practice to buy when up trends resume? Is the market wanting more than just large quantities but a move to feasibility and eventual mining?



Are some larger share holders wankers? Do they need to pull their heads in, sit down and shut the f up? Oh some people grate.


----------



## Kryzz (1 December 2016)

Interesting watching this one here, see if it closes >0.60


----------



## Miner (2 June 2017)

Any news on PLS in 2017? the detailed engineering is almost finished so they would be ready for construction. this is probably the largest lithium players and got the backing of MIN if I am not mistaken.
The management team is heavy with ex GXY and AGO personnel.  Anyone has a crystal ball for this company?


----------



## RedDirt (10 February 2018)

Well PLS is down on the $1.25 reached on Dec 20, 2017 and slumped on the back of recent market volatility but wonder if anyone else is holding on through this? I have a few shares at .99c average and given PLS are so so close to production my sentiment is simply to hold on...


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2018)

Yes, looking at the horizon. Still holding for PLS to become the big unit as the company planned.


----------



## RedDirt (11 February 2018)

I'm assuming wysiwyg you are still on! While others are drilling, planning or at various stages of extraction in WA, Albermarle and Tianqi own the Greenbushes (Talison) mine and have many years of experience in exporting spod. They are also well underway not just to export but convert to quality Li hydroxide. The Chinese and American owners currently have the world's biggest lithium mine and Tianqi is in construction of a $840M lithium hydroxide plant at Kwinana to process spod from Talison.  Stage 2 completion is set for 2019 and nameplate claims 48,000 tonnes p/a of high purity, batterygrade lithium hydroxide. 

This would make the Kwinana plant the world’s largest lithium hydroxide producer. The Talison mine is a JV although Albermarle and Tianqi  are fierce production competitors. Albermarle are also at planning stage with a plant 2hrs south of Tianqi in WA, heralding double the Tianqi production rates. Tianqi is not talk it is happening. 

This is not to talk down as I'm an small PLS investor but mining (and production) is one thing, the price of end processed commodity is quite another.  The processing chain from supply of LiAl(SiO3) to appearing in the battery compartment of an appliance is long and complex. Having said that PLS as a hard rock supply source is very promising and an alternative to the mentioned who are fully supply committed.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 February 2018)

RedDirt said:


> This is not to talk down as I'm an small PLS investor but mining (and production) is one thing, the price of end processed commodity is quite another.  The processing chain from supply of LiAl(SiO3) to appearing in the battery compartment of an appliance is long and complex. Having said that PLS as a hard rock supply source is very promising and an alternative to the mentioned who are fully supply committed.



The commitment from Great Wall, General Lithium and Gangfeng, DSO to come soon, the plant expansion to 5 mtpa, the processing plant JV with LG Chem and Polaris Shipping in South Korea all up ahead. You are right, supply v demand has a bearing as can be seen by the panic through the industry now with over supply fears.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 February 2018)

Chris Ellison from Min. Res. said in August last year, my bold ...

"There are only four mines I know of that have got long-term legs in WA and WA is the heart of hard rock [lithium]," he explains, pointing to Wodgina, Mount Marion, the state's biggest operation Greenbushes, and the Pilgangoora mine being developed by Pilbara Minerals.

*"And on the demand side, I think it is going to be power storage that turns the dial.*

"We have had three battery manufacturers from China out and two of them are making big, power storage batteries. *My impression was the perception of them in the market is they are car battery manufacturers but in fact they are seeing that battery storage is going to be a much bigger part of their business from this year onwards.*

"That is where the market is going."

So demand is not being swamped by supply. Only the beginning in my opinion.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 February 2018)

Gangfeng is a Pilbara Minerals customer and the largest lithium producer in China.

Excerpt (my bold);

China’s largest lithium producer Ganfeng files for $1bn HK IPO.

Sanderson 8 hours ago China’s Ganfeng Lithium, the country’s largest producer of the battery raw material, has filed for an initial public offering in Hong Kong that could raise at least $1bn. The share sale comes as carmakers are scrambling for supplies of lithium to meet their ambitious plans for development of electric vehicles. This week German carmaker BMW said it is close to signing five- to 10-year supply agreements for lithium and cobalt, another battery metal. *Ganfeng will use the money for acquisitions, further exploration of lithium resources, and to expand capacity to meet rapidly growing demand from electric vehicles, according to a prospectus filing in Hong Kong.* It has hired Citi for the process and could raise at least $1bn to $1.5bn, according to a person familiar with the sale.


----------



## HelloU (27 April 2018)

Just making a note of this.....

John Young director type left PLS to go to Spitfire Minerals.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 April 2018)

Mr. Ken Brinsden (CEO & MD) speaking at the Melbourne Mining Club recently.


----------



## HelloU (28 June 2018)

First load to china successful. More to come. Note: it is general practice that you do not load without bank notes and escrow.......we're in the money.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 July 2018)

Been ranging for awhile while the big stacks decide on when to move the price. Bit of a rise in the last few days and would be nice t o break .96 and later $1.


----------



## HelloU (4 July 2018)

yeah....shorts slowly unwinding (from yearly highs), producing (so expect quality to increase as well as quantity), cash flow, the atlas thing settling down, posco price still a benchmark (sorta)


----------



## greggles (9 July 2018)

Pilbara Minerals making some gains over the last week, up from 86c on 2 July to 97c today. There is resistance at $1.05 but not much after that until the double top previous high of $1.25 reached in December and January.

Adding PLS to my watchlist.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 July 2018)

Signs of breaking upward out of this range hey. Most volume since April and didn't take any C-4 to bust resistance. Probably traders fatigue on the sell (short) side with such a long ranging period and small, if any, gains. Be great if the majority who bought during the ranging period are in for the next phase to 5Mtpa processing. Still long.


----------



## HelloU (10 July 2018)

...and quick cash possible as covers occur


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 July 2018)

I know it's standard practice to praise companies when they have a run but for a stable, well located, well managed company with output expansion and downstream processing investment capability, there are few rivals. I certainly don't encourage buying at swing highs. Long term holder with evidence if necessary.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 July 2018)

The inevitable profit take and stop loss trip happened in coincidence with other Lithium stocks taking price cuts. Some analyst raised their price target.


----------



## explod (3 September 2018)

The chart on Pilbara Minerals does not suggest a lot but feel with it's first shipment of Lithium to go in the next week or two it may present good value soon.  Will be looking for a rise in volume first though.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 September 2018)

80 cents has held again but battery stock sentiment is so negative at the moment it is hard to see anything positive overcoming that. The sharks are cashing in on any price rises as there is no follow through.


----------



## explod (12 September 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> 80 cents has held again but battery stock sentiment is so negative at the moment it is hard to see anything positive overcoming that. The sharks are cashing in on any price rises as there is no follow through.



You were on the ball there Wysiwyg,  you're up 5% and I'm down 5%.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 September 2018)

explod said:


> You were on the ball there Wysiwyg,  you're up 5% and I'm down 5%.



At this day, up 135% and from the peak, down 38%. 
L.T. holder here.


----------



## HelloU (13 September 2018)

Again, it depends on the time frames here. All the aussie hard rocks having glitches in the short term, aside from the battery bear. "Fe" here, take-off and funding next door, the merge down south etc. 

Watching for cash flow goodness for all these going forward (my target is to survive 3+ years from now for hydroxide to really shine) but know that not all survive in the jungle. I would like to see an Australian industry in this, and not talking Chinese-US-German industry that happens to have some facilities located in Australia.


----------



## HelloU (13 September 2018)

talking timeframes ..... concentrate is due to load this week/next week. (1st of the goodness - not DSO)


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 September 2018)

HelloU said:


> talking timeframes ..... concentrate is due to load this week/next week. (1st of the goodness - not DSO)



Yes I can imagine the bulls are sniffing around to get an early seat at the table. Those who missed the sell off that is. The DSO side hustle will ship for 12 months as well for additional revenue. The big, big stacks will wait for more certainty in the market as usual.


----------



## greggles (17 September 2018)

Pilbara Minerals announced this morning that it is on track for its first shipment of spodumene concentrate from its 100%-owned Pilgangoora Lithium-Tantalum project this month after making further strong progress with the production ramp-up.

The Company said that they are on track to deliver a minimum of 5,000 tonnes of spodumene concentrate ready for ship-loading in Port Hedland from approximately 20 September, with the focus now  on growing production and stockpiling concentrate (both on site and in Port Hedland) for subsequent shipments to Pilbara Minerals' premier customer group.

Things are coming together nicely for PLS. The share price is up around 5% to 80.5c this morning.


----------



## explod (20 September 2018)

Struth I'm only up 5% Wysiwyg, your'e up 30%.

Need your mentorship I can see.


----------



## peter2 (20 September 2018)

Don't let the volume price action people see that chart. They'll go gaga over the high volume reversal. 
Oh I see, @explod you're just teasing us.


----------



## captain black (20 September 2018)

peter2 said:


> Don't let the volume price action people see that chart. *They'll go gaga over the high volume reversal.*


----------



## HelloU (21 September 2018)

the patient overseas partner paid north of here .........and with cash flow the next parts can occur......

and this looks strong as others look ....less strong, so go your hardest boys. spread the love.


----------



## explod (21 September 2018)

From Barry Fitzgerald in Read Corporate today.

"
Pilbara Minerals (ASX: PLS) – First shipment on track
Pilbara is on track for its first shipment of spodumene concentrate later this month, with the ramp-up of the Stage 1 concentrator at its Pilgangoora Project delivering outstanding plant performance with exceptional product quality. Pilbara’s off-take partner, General Lithium, has also confirmed that conversion of Pilgangoora concentrates has achieved battery-grade lithium carbonate.


Pilbara Minerals (ASX: PLS) – 35% jump in Ore Reserves
Pilbara has delivered a further 35% increase in Ore Reserves at its flagship Pilgangoora Lithium-Tantalum Project in WA’s Pilbara, further strengthening its planned Stage 2, 5Mtpa expansion. The Ore Reserve now contains over 1.36 million tonnes of contained lithium oxide, extending the planned mine life to 23 years at 5Mtpa, with further scope to increase the mine production rate."

The share price is responding accordingly.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2018)

explod said:


> Struth I'm only up 5% Wysiwyg, your'e up 30%.
> Need your mentorship I can see.



This is new territory for me explod. Never held stocks for more than a few months before. This feels like one of those companies at the beginning of something large (think iron ore and gold stocks) but we know nothing is ever certain in this game. Steady as she goes.


----------



## HelloU (1 October 2018)

Ann 2day re first concentrate load is .......loading. Fe seems a bit much to me but everyone else seems happy so? ........maybe better next time as they get through the upper stuff but now I will have to go back and research what was is the ore loads previously.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> Fe seems a bit much to me but everyone else seems happy so?



Strange why they even mention it. I think the social media misinformation and hyped discussions about iron content has prompted the Fe entry in the announcement. PLS have even quoted the Fe is not an issue with the customers so why all the Neville No Ideas have an issue with it I do not know.


----------



## HelloU (1 October 2018)

They use on-site magnetic separation to achieve these levels .......


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 October 2018)

The customers are content with < 1.4%, no problemo.



> The DMS circuit has achieved some positive results through the commissioning process with select samples achieving ~ 6.2% lithia content with typically less than 1.8% Fe 2O3(ultimately targeting below 1.4% Fe2O3 in product).
> While promising, the results are still not being achieved consistently at this stage of the DMS commissioning.
> Further adjustments are being worked on (primarily in relation to further iron removal and optimising the higher-density Stage 2 DMS recovery) prior to this product stream being fully operational. This is expected to be resolved in the coming weeks.


----------



## HelloU (1 October 2018)

Correct, not all of the dead cow on the BBQ is fillet steak .....


----------



## HelloU (9 October 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> The customers are content with < 1.4%, no problemo.



U r correct with no problemo, in the end they were actually half of what they had reported in the preliminaries ......0.7% odd. That is lineball Tianqi and better than AJM. No problems there for $ and finding buyers at good money.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> U r correct with no problemo, in the end they were actually half of what they had reported in the preliminaries ......0.7% odd. That is lineball Tianqi and better than AJM. No problems there for $ and finding buyers at good money.



To quote the announcement on final product shipped. 


> The Company is pleased to confirm that the final specifications of the shipment were *6.256% lithia* and *0.724% Fe2o3.*



The Neville No Ideas will disappear into the woodwork again.


----------



## Logique (24 November 2018)

The opening of the Pilbara Minerals, new Pilgangoora lithium-tantalum mine featured in a story on ABC tv tonight.  Pretty happy with this, ABC tv very positive about the mine and the lithium market generally. 

All those batteries for smartphones, smart (electric) cars and solar generation. Disclosure, I hold.


----------



## greggles (24 December 2018)

The Pilbara Minerals share price has fallen quite a bit during December, down from around 85c to 62c. Can any of you PLS followers please fill me in on the reasons why? I'm a little confused.


----------



## Wyatt (24 December 2018)

The following excerpt taken from recent ORE announcement.






So Li price reduction, general chaos and whatever that last sentence in the announcement means, have something to do with Li stocks getting a pasting of late. Good to see a bounce for holders.

Will be keeping an eye on some of the battery mineral producers as demand will probably outstrip supply one of these days


----------



## Ann (24 December 2018)

greggles said:


> The Pilbara Minerals share price has fallen quite a bit during December, down from around 85c to 62c. Can any of you PLS followers please fill me in on the reasons why? I'm a little confused.
> 
> View attachment 90913




Very, very easy answer greggles PLS is riding the lithium chart down....

_Lithium decreased to 104.32 points on Friday December 21 from 105.01 points in the previous trading day. Historically, Lithium reached an all time high of 156.80 in January of 2018 and a record low of 62.79 in February of 2016.
_
and a chart for the price of lithium.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 December 2018)

Most commodity prices have fallen and stock prices worldwide have been marked down considerably.


----------



## HelloU (22 January 2019)

HelloU said:


> U r correct with no problemo, in the end they were actually half of what they had reported in the preliminaries ......0.7% odd. That is lineball Tianqi and better than AJM. No problems there for $ and finding buyers at good money.




and with the benefit of some time it is not for me to say that first load may have been special - 1.27% is the running average (as expected by those who invest time in thinking about this stuff).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 March 2019)

It's up 15% today.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 March 2019)

Selling half the farm ...


----------



## barney (29 March 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It's up 15% today.
> 
> gg




And another gap up today  …… Big Volume …… into production … market likes it  …. looks good   ….


----------



## kahuna1 (29 March 2019)

Several reports out ... Macquarie pushing this stock a few times a week


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 March 2019)

Wysiwyg said:


> Selling half the farm ...



I'm not at all convinced with this stock.

A nice run up from 67c to 88.5c on high volume but that takes it to an area with a lot of congestion on the chart over the past year or so and now it's back down to 79.5c which is lower than yesterday's close. 

Do not hold.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 April 2019)

It all hinges on the Partnering outcome. Either a good deal or a mediocre deal. MacBank are chief negotiators. Livent announced their interest in an Australian Lithium company. There aren't many at PLS stage of development with large resource.



> Henry Sanderson MARCH 28, 2019
> 
> Lithium producer Livent is looking to acquire resources in Argentina and Australia to expand its access to raw materials to meet rising demand from electric cars, chief executive Paul Graves said. The company, which was spun out of its parent FMC and listed on the New York Stock Exchange last year, said it was looking at low cost high quality assets in Argentina and Australia.


----------



## HelloU (5 April 2019)

surely they are comparing numbers to further south (livent i mean ....darwin being another choice)
xtra transport vs cost of getting iron down to 0.005

dunno, they are all in the weeds atm.


----------



## Ann (30 April 2019)

*'Vertical integration' gives battery minerals stocks hope*

_Two of Australia's most watched battery minerals producers remain confident that end consumers will see through bearish sentiment to sign up as anchor partners for their expansion projects.

Lithium exporter Pilbara Minerals and graphite producer Syrah Resources are both facing crucial negotiations with prospective project partners in the months ahead. Both were upbeat on Monday that the long-term prospects of their businesses would survive the recent market gloom.

Pilbara will make an  investment decision within the next two months on whether to proceed with an option to partner with Korean giant POSCO on building a processing facility to convert lithium-rich spodumene into battery-grade lithium hydroxide, and is simultaneously trying to arrange funding for two stages of expansion at its Western Australian mine.

The latter process is increasingly expected to see Pilbara sell a stake in its Pilgangoora mine.More.._

The Lithium ETF which is a reflection of the Lithium price isn't looking too flash. It is showing three lower highs recently and we are at EOM when folks will be reviewing commodities progress. May be a bit of a dampener short term for the Lith stocks IMO.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 May 2019)

The final investment decision is due this month regarding downstream spodumene conversion with POSCO. It's a given so unlikely to affect share price but some detail would be nice considering the conversion plant is proposed to be producing first half next year. 
Still holding original parcel untouched and hopeful of a life changing outcome in the future with the move away from hydrocarbon fueling.


----------



## greggles (17 June 2019)

The Pilbara Minerals share price continues to slide today after the company announced that delays in the construction, commissioning and build-out of the Company's offtake customer chemical conversion  capacity in China has resulted in June quarter sales of spodumene concentrate being constrained. 

This is in spite of record production of 22,375 dry metric tonnes of spodumene concentrate achieved during the month of May.

The news has sent the PLS share price down 5.67% to 66.5c and it's looking like it's probably heading back to support at 60c.


----------



## HelloU (8 September 2019)

HelloU said:


> and with the benefit of some time it is not for me to say that first load may have been special - 1.27% is the running average (as expected by those who invest time in thinking about this stuff).



And 8 months later they are quietly throwing money (lots of money and plant down time) to get that number down. 
Funny business lithium, the one with the best numbers is off-limits, and the one with the second best numbers is in administration.


----------



## barney (8 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> I'm not at all convinced with this stock.
> A nice run up from 67c to 88.5c on high volume but that takes it to an area with a lot of congestion on the chart over the past year or so and now it's back down to 79.5c which is lower than yesterday's close.




That was a very timely call back in March Smurph …..It has gone down ever since!



HelloU said:


> Funny business lithium,




L Stocks have done it tough … I did some dough on a couple of "Spec"ulations and decided to stop trying to pick the bottom.  

In saying that, if you overlay the PLS chart with the Lithium spot price chart, they are basically carbon copies except the spot chart has actually worked off its lows since late August where PLS is basically still at its lowest point.

They are in the throws of raising $100 million at 30 cents which is predominantly going to Deep pockets ($36.5 million) and Chinese Co. CATL $55 million - 8.5% of the Co.) … $20 million offered to current S/H's.

It never ceases to bemuse me that Companies see fit to give away large portions of their net worth to the "big boys" at the absolute share price lows …..

I wonder how Gangfeng Lithium feel since they invested $50 million back in March at 64 cents. I assume they will have to buy more to keep their percentage up.

Technically it should move up from here as a trade, but the net value of the Co. has been severely eroded with 16% offered at 30 cents per share


----------



## HelloU (8 September 2019)

barney said:


> That was a very timely call back in March Smurph …..It has gone down ever since!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, bit too windy for boating

the big holders are putting in nothing more - no idea if a discussion was had. Posco were sorta chumming up to SK, but SK is having a little legal stoush with LG, so who knows what the feelings are there. Suddenly CATL are sliding money into PLS which is then (from what I can work out) sliding money to posco? (my head says that not even the brown bag may get changed during that)
Sector is rubbish as you say atm ...... but on watch as they all eventually turn.

Smurf jinxed the entire sector I reckon.


----------



## barney (8 September 2019)

HelloU said:


> they all eventually turn.
> Smurf jinxed the entire sector I reckon.




Lol ….. yeah its obviously @Smurf1976 's fault … what were you thinking Smurph!!!

From a purely trading point of view …. it looks relatively low risk for a punt …

Although, once the Chinese get involved you can sometimes need copious amounts of time on your hands to realise a profit.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 September 2019)

barney said:


> what were you thinking Smurph!!!



Simple - look at the last words in that post of mine.

"Do not hold".


----------



## HelloU (8 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Simple - look at the last words in that post of mine.
> 
> "Do not hold".



I reckon you might have powers that even you do not understand. Be careful where you wave that thing buddy.


----------



## HelloU (8 September 2019)

barney said:


> Lol ….. yeah its obviously @Smurf1976 's fault … what were you thinking Smurph!!!
> 
> From a purely trading point of view ….* it looks relatively low risk for a punt* …
> 
> Although, once the Chinese get involved you can sometimes need copious amounts of time on your hands to realise a profit.



and I will raise you an A40 in that hand ......
the whole lot scare me at the moment ...... but not forever.


----------



## barney (31 October 2019)

Just under 2 months later we may finally have the start of something readable.

Fundamentally I still see cash burning on their bottom line, but all things of quality that go down eventually stop and reverse.

I think there will be a trade here over the next couple/few months, but at the moment it would be an accumulate slowly on the dips trade if it is a trade at all … 

I would not be buying on any 'higher than average up bars' other than for a short term trade. 

Bear in mind I get a lot wrong so trade it as you see it


----------



## barney (3 November 2019)

barney said:


> I would not be buying on any 'higher than average up bars' other than for a short term trade.




I still have that same opinion even though Friday's additional move could easily sway punters who are less sooky than I am

First moves from lows can be tricky and easily turn into bottom draw trades if the timing is wrong.

This has already been a good "short term" trade … I now see it as risky .. even if it jumps the old resistance creek and runs a little ….. 

I see a trade developing but given the fundamental headwinds in the short term, perhaps a positional trade for the medium/longer term ……….. definitely worth keeping a lazy eye on for sure


----------



## barney (7 November 2019)

barney said:


> This has already been a good "short term" trade … I now see it as risky ..




Price trading as expected. 

Risk is now much less for anyone looking to start accumulating … 

The first consolidation period should not be too extended if its going to move again.

Personally I am still on the fence due to Fundamentals in the L space. See what happens over the next couple of months.


----------



## barney (14 November 2019)

barney said:


> Price trading as expected.




Still as expected but holders obviously won't want to see price get down to the low end of the recent Price/Volume Range as that will look weak given the recent move was the 1st off the lows.  

Prefer to see the Daily Range tighten up a bit now.


----------



## fiftyeight (3 December 2019)

HelloU said:


> And 8 months later they are quietly throwing money (lots of money and plant down time) to get that number down.
> Funny business lithium, the one with the best numbers is off-limits, and the one with the second best numbers is in administration.




Where are you sourcing your info re iron content?


----------



## HelloU (4 December 2019)

company announcements for PLS numbers.
i have nil interest in any of this anymore (miners, small caps, ipo, bio's etc) due to estate planning so the following is off the top of my head (just trading out of everything on spikes like IMU, BOT and BDC recently)

initial numbers came from 1st shipment (they were especially good it turned out), revised numbers in later updates. Obviously it is better to have lower impurity levels (fe or mica or whatever) but also the month to month supply needs to be consistent. The problem for the converters, apart from initial quality, is when the supply varies as it mucks about the lines. 
(not a fan of catl being on the board)
Greenbushes can do outstanding numbers that put pilgangoora stuff into the shadows <0.8% fe from memory, sc6 or sc7. Alliance (Bald Hill) were sending some to the glass makers in europe before going bust (which says product is very good)...... but that is another story.
latest ORE ann shows spod price still decreasing, not sure that general lithium production costs can decrease much more.


----------



## fiftyeight (6 March 2020)

HelloU said:


> company announcements for PLS numbers.
> i have nil interest in any of this anymore (miners, small caps, ipo, bio's etc) due to estate planning so the following is off the top of my head (just trading out of everything on spikes like IMU, BOT and BDC recently)
> 
> initial numbers came from 1st shipment (they were especially good it turned out), revised numbers in later updates. Obviously it is better to have lower impurity levels (fe or mica or whatever) but also the month to month supply needs to be consistent. The problem for the converters, apart from initial quality, is when the supply varies as it mucks about the lines.
> ...




Sorry I missed this reply. Thanks for that, I may have read to much in to your posts as it seemed like you were quite well informed on some of the technical details of the industry


----------



## fiftyeight (4 April 2020)

Not sure why, but PLS has been something I have watched for years now. Possibly the wannabe hippie coming out in me.

PLS have so far weathered the storm, the collapse in Li prices, plant issues and so far covid. Well it is still alive, but the share price has been smashed.

They have a new off take agreement, with some kind of floor price

http://www.pilbaraminerals.com.au/site/PDF/f778692c-f16e-4775-898d-1e0d4ec39da9/NewOfftakeAgreement

_Pricing: Pricing is on US$CIF (Cost Plus Insurance and Freight) basis with annual price reviews and spodumene concentrate pricing is determined pursuant to a pricing formula which references pricing of lithium carbonate and lithium hydroxide. Floor price protections which are CPI adjusted are included.
_
I asked a similar question in the WPL thread, what is the point of these announcements for an investor. There are no details, this could be a horrible deal or a deal that will set the company up for generation. How are you meant to factor this stuff in?

The headline
_Moderated production strategy continues with plant recovery improvements and unit cost reductions contributing to strengthened quarter-end cash position_

Sounds very positive.....what contributed more to the _strengthened quarter-end cash position _was probably a big draw down on inventories






So they are cash flow positive when they don't have to actually do any mining.






_Moderation strategy results in net $0.5M cash outflow associated with operating activities conducted during half-year (being receipts of $43.6M and costs paid to suppliers and employees of $44.1M)_

Interesting to see what Q3 looks like when they have no sales.

Lots of FIFO workers looking for work at the moment and the low oil price must surely put some downward pressure on mining costs.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...tting-electric-car-subsidies-it-just-extended

Subsidies extended.....for now. But after the hit car sales took due to covid not sure extended subsidies actually mean much.

_the plunge in oil prices, which makes internal-combustion vehicles cheaper to drive._

Will low oil prices slow EV take up? Maybe on a commercial level for fleet purchases, not so much for personal use. High fuel prices are fresh on the mind and I dont think people expect them to stay low for long.

Trump reversing the Obama efficiency rules seems like a very desperate attempt to slow the transition to EVs.

For as long as I have been following FMG, the C1 cost has been front and center same with WPL and their BOE.

If you are or wanting to be a low cost Li producer surely a similar figure should be shown much the same FMG does?

Nothing new or revolutionary above, just what I am pondering at the moment

Think I will sit on the sidelines for a bit longer.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2020)

The government’s $10 billion Clean Energy Finance Corporation and international bank BNP Paribas has cleared some of the clouds hanging over Pilbara Minerals on Thursday by providing a new $US110 million ($153.5 million) debt facility. It is intended to replace an onerous Nordic bond with an interest rate of *more than 12 per cent*.

BNP Paribas is providing $US73.3 million, with the remainder coming from the CEFC at an *average interest rate of 5 per cent* as Pilbara Minerals gains more breathing space for its Pilgangoora mine in Western Australia.


> _This landmark refinancing of our long-term debt facilities is an outstanding achievement for Pilbara Minerals, representing the first time that a lithium raw materials player of our size has attracted conventional, syndicated project financing at such a competitive cost_, CEO Ken Brinsden said. _The new facilities are offered on very competitive terms, putting us in a very strong position to ride out the current soft market conditions and capitalise on the rebound in the lithium market, when that inevitably occurs_.



Pilbara Minerals ended the June quarter with a cash balance of $86.3 million, down from $108.2 million at March 31.

However, the company said market signals indicated lithium prices may be approaching the bottom, with several investment banks and industry analysts forecasting a demand surge and price turnaround in 2021.


----------



## HelloU (30 July 2020)

What i get from this is that this was done at commercial rates (not the previous vulture rates that all the aussie Li coys are/were subjected to). Lithium in aussie may well be moving from a crawl to a walk? I would like that.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2020)

HelloU said:


> What i get from this is that this was done at commercial rates (not the previous vulture rates that all the aussie Li coys are/were subjected to). Lithium in aussie may well be moving from a crawl to a walk? I would like that.



https://www.cefc.com.au/

_Helping cut emissions by investing $10 billion on behalf of the Australian community – in agriculture, cleantech innovation, energy generation and storage, infrastructure, property, transport and waste._
_
*Investment guidelines*
The CEFC invests in clean energy technologies, which are defined in the CEFC Act as renewable energy, energy efficiency and low emissions technologies. We make investments which are "solely or mainly Australian-based". We do not invest in "prohibited technologies". 

*At a glance*
*Australian-based investments*

The CEFC Board determines, on a case-by-case basis, whether an investment is "solely or mainly Australian-based", with regard to the circumstances, conditions and/or other matters referred to in the Investment Guidelines.
*Renewable energy technologies*

Renewables (including bioenergy, geothermal, hydro, ocean, solar, waste-to-energy, wind).
Hybrids of renewables with other technologies.
Technologies (including enabling technologies) that are related to renewable energy (including supply of goods or services).
*Energy efficiency technologies*

Energy efficiency (including energy conservation and demand management).
Technologies (including enabling technologies) that are related to energy efficiency (including supply of goods or services).
*Low emissions technologies*
_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2020)

with Altura now at the receivers Korda Mentha 







> Pilbara Minerals and Galaxy Resources have rushed straight to Altura Mining's lender group to try and stitch up a snap deal to acquire the embattled lithium play. Sources told _Street Talk _the two companies had been in talks with Altura's loan note holders,  to try and nut out a quickfire deal.
> Pilbara shapes as the frontrunner in the race and has always been a logical acquirer of Altura, given its lithium project is directly adjacent to Altura's in Pilgangoora, near Port Hedland in Western Australia. However if it did snap it up, fund managers reckon it would need to launch a hefty equity raising to fund the deal, somewhere in the order of $250 million. Pilbara had $83 million cash on hand as of June this year.











						Pilbara, Galaxy face off for Altura Mining
					

Pilbara Minerals and Galaxy Resources have rushed straight to Altura Mining's lender group to try and stitch up a snap deal to acquire the lithium play.




					www.afr.com
				




now in a Trading Halt. Yesterday's selling clearly anticipated something


----------



## frugal.rock (17 November 2020)

I thought this stock having gone up over 50% in a few weeks deserved a mention. I don't know why.


----------



## bux2000 (1 January 2021)

I picked PLS in the yearly pics because I believe they were in a good position prior to their  acquisition of AJM s assets but this now makes that positioning stronger. 

Thanks
bux


----------



## Cam019 (10 June 2021)

Almost a work of art. Ascending triangle variation.


----------



## Jasemateau (26 June 2021)

looking good now!


----------



## Austwide (29 July 2021)

Could this white rock be Australia's next iron ore?
					

Australia's miners are hot property as global demand for electric vehicles soars, with the nation's bountiful lithium resources attracting particular attention.




					www.abc.net.au
				




An article on Lithium mining, PLS related in todays ABC News


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 September 2021)

Minerals Resources has sold its $328 million stake in fellow ASX-listed lithium play Pilbara Minerals in a block trade on Sunday.

Minerals Resources sold the 5.4 per cent stake to investment bank JPMorgan, which was seeking institutional investors to buy the stock, saying the block, a rare Sunday trade in an ASX-listed company, represented 160 million shares and was Mineral Resources’ stake in full. 

JPMorgan was calling for bids from $2.05 a share and up to as high as $2.15 a share.


----------



## taztiger (2 January 2022)

Technically this stock is skyrocketing and apart from a pullback fairly soon, it should continue into blue sky
as the demand for lithium and tantalum accelerates. I have no hesitation in tipping PLS for the FCY 2022 Comp.


----------



## Rabbithop (3 February 2022)

taztiger said:


> Technically this stock is skyrocketing and apart from a pullback fairly soon, it should continue into blue sky
> as the demand for lithium and tantalum accelerates. I have no hesitation in tipping PLS for the FCY 2022 Comp.



Gosh...another stock going round n round in my head. Getting a bit sick of sitting n waiting. SP stuck, hoping to jerk a bit forward to  early $4.
Near to 3000 of FREEHOLD n another parcel entered at 3.60. There is still a Good profit to sell in one lot but over the $4 will even be juicier.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2022)

The capital development costs for the POSCO JV conversion facility are estimated at USD$670 million to US$720 million (excluding any contingency allowance). Though, after allowing for initial working capital and pre-production financing costs, the total funding requirement for the JV is now expected to be approximately US$750 million to US$800 million. This is US$50 million greater than previous estimates.

Pilbara Minerals will fund its initial 18% stake in the JV through its A$79.6 million five-year convertible bond being provided by Posco. 

Pilbara Minerals’ Managing Director and CEO, Ken Brinsden, said:

“_Pilbara Mineral’s longstanding relationship with POSCO continues to go from strength-to-strength, and we are pleased to partner with them to grow lithium chemicals *production* to support the massive demand growth that is building around the globe.”

“With commissioning expected late 2023, this joint venture places both Pilbara Minerals and POSCO in a very strong position to participate as one of the few near-term lithium fine chemicals producers with underwritten raw materials supply that will emerge in the coming two years. It’s exciting for both the team at Pilbara and our shareholders to be able to extend our reach in the industry beyond spodumene and merchant markets."_


----------



## Rabbithop (13 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The capital development costs for the POSCO JV conversion facility are estimated at USD$670 million to US$720 million (excluding any contingency allowance). Though, after allowing for initial working capital and pre-production financing costs, the total funding requirement for the JV is now expected to be approximately US$750 million to US$800 million. This is US$50 million greater than previous estimates.
> 
> Pilbara Minerals will fund its initial 18% stake in the JV through its A$79.6 million five-year convertible bond being provided by Posco.
> 
> ...



Had off loaded my parcels. Bought a new parcel at yesterday's low n lets see what's the result.


----------



## explod (11 May 2022)

The price of Lithium is going through the roof at the moment and seems PLS are the nearest to good production soon in Australia.









						Chart: Lithium prices are through the roof this year
					

What will record-high lithium costs mean for lithium-ion batteries, which are key to electric vehicles and grid energy storage?




					www.canarymedia.com
				




Be interested in other views.  I'm a holder but DYOR

​


----------



## Boggo (12 May 2022)

It's copping the same hiding as everything else today but this is the current EW weekly situation.


----------



## peter2 (12 May 2022)

I'm currently holding *PLS* and losing capital but I'm willing to buy more when it (and the Li sector) start rallying once again. 
I like the min wave projection >4.00.


----------



## Boggo (12 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> I'm currently holding *PLS* and losing capital but I'm willing to buy more when it (and the Li sector) start rallying once again.
> I like the min wave projection >4.00.





Same here, just a small holding at the moment and just went into the red today.
I'll comply with the chart above to top up. (BTW - the weekly on RIO is identical).


----------



## Rabbithop (12 May 2022)

Boggo said:


> It's copping the same hiding as everything else today but this is the current EW weekly situation.
> 
> View attachment 141537



Thanks for your chart. Own more than 10k on this stock (speculative). Tempted to buy more. Need all my resistance strength to stand still.


----------



## Boggo (12 May 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Thanks for your chart. Own more than 10k on this stock (speculative). Tempted to buy more. Need all my resistance strength to stand still.




That chart pattern has worked well for me so I tend to stick with the entry/exit numbers rather than trying to pre-empt them.
In the current market a failure is probably more likely so I’m sitting on my hands until price behaviour gives me a direction to either top up or exit current holdings.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Rabbithop (12 May 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Thanks for your chart. Own more than 10k on this stock (speculative). Tempted to buy more. Need all my resistance strength to stand still.



Correction..Own near to 20k...madness... but very confidence..all will be well


----------



## basiac (15 May 2022)

Boggo said:


> That chart pattern has worked well for me so I tend to stick with the entry/exit numbers rather than trying to pre-empt them.
> In the current market a failure is probably more likely so I’m sitting on my hands until price behaviour gives me a direction to either top up or exit current holdings.
> 
> Just my thoughts.



Bogo do you always trade from the weekly or do you scan both?

BTW lucky me, nearly missed the  setup .... Thanks


----------



## Boggo (16 May 2022)

basiac said:


> Bogo do you always trade from the weekly or do you scan both?
> 
> BTW lucky me, nearly missed the  setup .... Thanks





Both my EW pattern scans on MTPredictor and my breakout scans on Amibroker are weekly.
I find that there is too much erratic behaviour on daily charts especially in the small ords and metals and mining sectors.

I usually have a look at charts of interest in both daily and monthly but mostly for interest or anything obvious whereas with daily scan results I find it essential to look at the weekly as quite often you may be defying the trend.

Just my


----------



## explod (20 May 2022)

Looking good today.  The 6 lithium stocks on the Nasdaq up an average of 6% overnight.  Pls up around 5.5% today.

Very promising reports from Tony Fitzgerald today too.

info@readcorporate.com.au​


----------



## Rabbithop (20 May 2022)

Frustrating day for me. Make a big blunder. Last 2 Market days were frightening, so place to sell with a couple of hundreds profit. This morning added another parcel, total 8k units but forget to shift selling price to higher ground, it went quick on the Open n total profit is only 800 plus.
OMG, I shldnt have added the 2nd parcel to sell in the pre open.
Profit could have been near to 2k.
Oh well, can't win all the time...


----------



## Boggo (20 May 2022)

explod said:


> Looking good today.  The 6 lithium stocks on the Nasdaq up an average of 6% overnight.  Pls up around 5.5% today.
> 
> Very promising reports from Tony Fitzgerald today too.





Yes, travelling  nicely.

Weekend stop could now be moved to 1 cent below the current bar @ $2.52.

(click to expand)


----------



## explod (27 May 2022)

This is hitting the news of late as Lithium is in short supply and much sought after.  

I'm all in and looking for forward to a good month.

Fitzgerald report all over it the last two weeks also.


----------



## Rabbithop (1 June 2022)

What's happening to PLS? Price had been falling then doing the yo yo..
What's going on .. pick up for cheap...2 for grandkids and 2 for myself...one was at High and the other was on the border line..
Just wondering should I go for the 3rd time on Low..
I believe in this stock and just look at it... is time to enter again..mmm


----------



## Boggo (1 June 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> What's happening to PLS? Price had been falling then doing the yo yo..
> What's going on .. pick up for cheap...2 for grandkids and 2 for myself...one was at High and the other was on the border line..
> Just wondering should I go for the 3rd time on Low..
> I believe in this stock and just look at it... is time to enter again..mmm




Look at that sector.


----------



## explod (28 June 2022)

My pick again for July comp.   A big recent fall, mainly due to some US news suggesting an oversupply in Lithium.  This may occur in about 5 years as new mining companies complete development.  Not the case with PLS which is in full production and having high direct auctions for each shipload.  A lot to say and will add more in a day or two. Chart indicates clearly the drop and rise as the real news is coming through.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2022)

PLS flagged upgraded lithium prices and strong production guidance.
.... _spiked a few percent on the news then the sellers arrived.  Now $2.37_


----------



## Rabbithop (29 June 2022)

Think of the long term investment..debt free company.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> PLS flagged upgraded lithium prices and strong production guidance.....



Pilbara Minerals says it has auctioned a cargo of 5000 dry metric tonnes of lithium spodumene concentrate to China for $US6841 a tonne.


----------



## entropy (14 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Pilbara Minerals says it has auctioned a cargo of 5000 dry metric tonnes of lithium spodumene concentrate to China for $US6841 a tonne.



Good spying DF! My PLS were a bit anaemic, need a transfusion.


----------



## explod (15 July 2022)

This in my view is a wonderful investment and surprised that we have little discussion.


----------



## entropy (16 July 2022)

explod said:


> This in my view is a wonderful investment and surprised that we have little discussion.



I've bought several lots over the past year and agree with your assessment.

As electrification of transport accelerates then Li demand is assured.
Australia lags a bit in the range and availability of all electric vehicles but the winds of change in Canberra are blowing.

Where I live we notice some new electric buses in service, much quieter and not belching fumes like their diesel predecessors.

Recently, on a stroll, I noticed an old beat up Hyundai: what caught my attention was its black and white two digit number plate from memory "16". An elderly woman came out and saw me staring at what turned out to be her car.
I said I was amazed to see on a cheap car a number plate worth maybe $200K.
She laughed and said the plate had been handed down in the family to her from a grandfather who had bought five vehicles for business circa 1900 and he had the plate numbers like 15, 16, 17, 18 and 19.

And the point of this anecdote?
Two of his five vehicles, around 120 years ago, were electric!


----------



## Boggo (28 July 2022)

More good news today, Thinking the the $4.0 from previous posts is becoming more likely - just my 

(click to expand)





PS - I do hold, had 7500 and bought another 2500 yesterday for a total average cost of 237.5.


----------



## explod (5 August 2022)

Ending another good week:-






Almost every week now Barry Fitzgerald is all over it. 


My favorite, whoops this is no punt IMVeryHV


----------



## explod (7 August 2022)

__





						Pilgangoora Project | Pilbara Minerals
					

The Pilgangoora Operation’s location, high-grade lithium, tantalite by-products stream, resource size, outstanding scalability and expansion potential.




					www.pilbaraminerals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2022)

_a good , enthusiastic summary_:

_Pilbara Minerals’ 4th quarter and early 2021-22 figures confirm that lithium is a high-margin business after the company revealed that it held over $A874 million in cash at June 30 thanks to higher tonnages of spodumene sales and higher prices._

The company’s financial year report won’t be issued until late this month but from the preliminary data, there are clear signs that the earnings figure will be huge.

A back-of-the-envelope figuring from data for income and outgoings disclosed in the report suggests EBITDA for the quarter could be as much as $550 million. That’s a gross profit margin of more than 76%.

Pilbara reported that it had produced 127,236 dry metric tonnes (dmt) of lithium spodumene concentrate over the June quarter.

That was up 56% from the 81,431 tonnes the company reported for the March quarter and significantly higher than the 77,142 dmt produced in the final quarter of 2020-21.

The 2022 production included the first concentrate from the company’s Ngungaju Plant in WA.

For the June 30 year, Pilbara produced 377,902 dry metric tonnes of spodumene concentrate, a 35% increase over the 284,00 tonnes the company recorded for 2020.

Spodumene shipments also rose over the quarter, increasing 127% from the 58,383 tonnes for the March quarter to the 132,424 tonnes recorded for the June quarter.

Total shipments for 2021-22 were 361,025 tonnes, up 28% from 281,440 tonnes the year before.

Pilbara recorded an average sales price of $US4,267 per dry metric tonne over the June quarter, another rise over the previous quarter, in which Pilbara was only able to achieve an average of $US2,650 per tonne. Pilbara received less than $US1,000 a tonne for spodumene in 2020-21.

In terms of outlook, Pilbara had this to say:


> “Market demand for battery raw materials remained strong, with Chinese lithium prices stabilising close to all-time highs…During the June Quarter 2022… Pilbara Minerals… continued to progress work programs and activities to increase spodumene concentrate production at the Pilgangoora Project, in response to surging global demand for lithium raw materials…”




The Pilgangoora operation is WA world’s largest independent hard-rock lithium mine. Two processing plants on-site — Pilgan and Ngungaju — produce spodumene and tantalite concentrate.

But the big story is to be found in the dollars in the report.

Pilbara Minerals closed the June quarter with a cash balance of $A874.2 million, which included $A282.4 million in irrevocable bank letters of credit for shipments completed within the Quarter.

This was an increase of $A589.3 million over the March 31 balance of $A284.9 million “and was achieved on the back of increased production and higher selling prices,” according to Pilbara.

As a guide to earnings, that cash balance at June 30 nearly 8 times the $A115 million on hand at June 30, 2021.

During the Quarter, Pilbara Minerals said it was paid $A561.8 million from customer sales associated with the sale of 98,122 dmt of Pilgan Plant spodumene concentrate (“which included of $8.5 million in receipts following finalisation of final pricing adjustments for March Quarter cargoes that were provisionally priced”).









						Local Lithium Space Growing Up Oh So Fast – ShareCafe
					

Australia’s still rapidly growing lithium industry is also maturing with equal speed as it becomes a major export success and source of growing revenues and earnings for investors. And then there's Albemarle...




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## explod (11 August 2022)

Looking good today, finally in a very good one IMHV.  DYOR


----------



## Rabbithop (11 August 2022)

explod said:


> Looking good today, finally in a very good one IMHV.  DYOR
> 
> View attachment 145218



Couldn't be happier. Just putting half my bundle to exit for profit, will see what happen in late arvo.
Wish management will decide to give div, if so, I would be holding more.


----------



## explod (24 August 2022)

Going from strength to strength and has not really hit the mainstream news yet.  Just love it and a great day today following the Annual Report.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2022)

there's definitely a re-rate in the minds of commentators



> _2021-22 is the year when the long talked about lithium boom became very real and very profitable. We told you earlier this month that Pilbara Minerals has cash coming out of its ears, especially in the June quarter after a very big 2021-22 financial year. In analysis of the company’s quarterly report we pointed out the surge in output, prices, revenue and cash on balance sheet for the year to June 30._




_On Tuesday Pilbara fleshed out those bare bones in its 2021-22 annual report and accounts and confirmed that lithium is now a highly profitable Australian mining business with considerable upside._

_*While many investors still think of lithium mining and processing as some sort of** pie in the sky **speculation, Pilbara’s results *__and those to come from Allkem and IGO, plus Mineral Resources __will show that it is as *robustly profitable* as beach sands, iron ore, copper, nickel and gold..._










						Pilbara Positively Rolling in Lithium Loot – ShareCafe
					

In fleshing out the bare bones of its 2021-22 annual report and accounts, Pilbara has confirmed that lithium is now a highly profitable Australian mining business with considerable upside.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## qldfrog (27 August 2022)

One of my discretionary winner which kept giving after results .i expect more upside if it get more media coverage and selectedd it for the September competition 
I entered positions in ARR at the same time...what a difference 🙄
We are in September: kind of ready for crash this month so gold would not be useful yet..majors would fall ..only BBOZ types or isolated winners could survive in such case.PLS might be one


----------



## Rabbithop (27 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> One of my discretionary winner which kept giving after results .i expect more upside if it get more media coverage and selectedd it for the September competition
> I entered positions in ARR at the same time...what a difference 🙄
> We are in September: kind of ready for crash this month so gold would not be useful yet..majors would fall ..only BBOZ types or isolated winners could survive in such case.PLS might be one



DJ overnight dropped more than 1000 pts. I expect carnage market on Monday. Was going to hold a parcel for long term bought at 2 plus, decided to take my profit n dump it but will be entering it when it drops to 2 plus.


----------



## qldfrog (27 August 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> DJ overnight dropped more than 1000 pts. I expect carnage market on Monday. Was going to hold a parcel for long term bought at 2 plus, decided to take my profit n dump it but will be entering it when it drops to 2 plus.



So do i cf carnage but i think we will see island of relative stability and crossing finger,pls is one


----------



## Rabbithop (27 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> So do i cf carnage but i think we will see island of relative stability and crossing finger,pls is one



Unfortunately I don't think PLS will be immune to the 'cold'.


----------



## qldfrog (27 August 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Unfortunately I don't think PLS will be immune to the 'cold'.



Time will tell..you are most probably right


----------



## finicky (31 August 2022)

Pilbara Minerals: A lithium trailblazer with the world at its feet​


----------



## bk1 (31 August 2022)

Will it take a pause, or simply march on as it has done of late.


----------



## explod (31 August 2022)

Lithium is being described as a silver gold.  Very pleased to be into this.  Should now move into the ASX top 50 which will gain more general support.  Production continues to increase as with the lithium price.


----------



## Rabbithop (31 August 2022)

bk1 said:


> Will it take a pause, or simply march on as it has done of late.



Whatever the result will be. I just took the 100% profit today n shall wait for another entry. Will it be around 2 plus again, I don't know.


----------



## bk1 (6 September 2022)

I think we can agree that it is extended, now testing those highs of the start of the year.
Blue 50dma rising rapidly to meet the red 200dma....


----------



## Boggo (6 September 2022)

Follow up from here... https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/pls-pilbara-minerals.29693/post-1186405

Looks like it's in the first target area today. Expecting a few profit takers to slow it a bit, maybe.

(click to expand)


----------



## explod (6 September 2022)

The growing shortage of Lithium and the increasing ship loading by PLS will not see any drop now in my view.

An absolutely wonderful investment for myself and the general investment community are only just discovering it.


----------



## explod (6 September 2022)

Just featured on the ABC business news.


----------



## explod (8 September 2022)

The fundamentals have now touched sentiment.


----------



## Rabbithop (8 September 2022)

I am drowning myself over here. Sold too early n now...OMG


----------



## qldfrog (8 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> I am drowning myself over here. Sold too early n now...OMG



Same here, never too late to re-enter...


----------



## Rabbithop (8 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Same here, never too late to re-enter...



its over price at 4 plus..only my opinion


----------



## Boggo (8 September 2022)

There's quite a few positives with this company, this being just one.


----------



## explod (8 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> its over price at 4 plus..only my opinion



You could find it worthwhile to do a bit of research.  Based on it's production, the shortage and rising price of Lithium I say towards $6 would be the real value IMHO


----------



## Rabbithop (8 September 2022)

explod said:


> You could find it worthwhile to do a bit of research.  Based on it's production, the shortage and rising price of Lithium I say towards $6 would be the real value IMHO



Thanks for the tip. I knew I am on this good stock. Had been doing trading when it was in early 2 bucks n even bought 2 parcels for 2 young grand daughters in their trust portfolio while me needing that cash and sold it for profit at 3 plus. Had increased my buy to near 4 but no luck. Oh boo hoo hoo to silly me. Just need my patience.


----------



## Rabbithop (8 September 2022)

Latest news on BBC...All Royal Family members dressed in Black are heading to Balmoral Castle including Prince Harry and his wife Megan. I may give the Market a Flick on Friday.


----------



## Boggo (9 September 2022)

Naw, could it ??

Monthly chart layout in the right place atm.

(click to expand)


----------



## explod (9 September 2022)

Love it.  And good for you qldfrog.


----------



## qldfrog (9 September 2022)

explod said:


> Love it.  And good for you qldfrog.
> 
> View attachment 146612



yes even VML


----------



## Rabbithop (14 September 2022)

Whoa! Looks like PLS is holding on. I thought it might fell big to  give me a chance to do some top up..So far no luck yet but at least its not falling below my entry price


----------



## qldfrog (14 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Whoa! Looks like PLS is holding on. I thought it might fell big to  give me a chance to do some top up..So far no luck yet but at least its not falling below my entry price



The frog is quite happy with that cf Sept competition but only half way...


----------



## explod (19 September 2022)

Lithium just hit an all time high, look out for the jumping Frog.






						Lithium - 2022 Data - 2017-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price - Quote - Chart
					

Lithium carbonate price in China rose to a record-high 500,500 yuan/tonne in September, soaring 80% year-to-date as surging demand coincided with lower supply. Data from the the Shanghai Metals Markets pointed to a 108% surge in carbonate imports in China, as the rebound in economic activity...




					tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Rabbithop (20 September 2022)

Would be a dream if it hits $6 plus 😋🤩


----------



## Boggo (20 September 2022)

???

(click to expand)


----------



## explod (23 September 2022)

Hitting $5, and good report from Barry Fitzgerald today:





__





						Pilbara Minerals pulls US$7708/t in lithium auction and this rocket is showing no signs of slowing down | Resources Rising Stars
					

The latest and ninth auction of spodumene concentrate on PLS’ Battery Material Exchange platform has pulled in an outrageous US$6988/t for 5000t of 5.5% Li20 concentrate. That is a single shipment raking in more than $52 million Aussie, the sort of haul iron ore miners would dream of raking in...




					www.resourcesrisingstars.com.au


----------



## Rabbithop (23 September 2022)

explod said:


> Hitting $5, and good report from Barry Fitzgerald today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yippee! What a Reward for holders..up up n away...6 here I come!


----------



## finicky (23 September 2022)

Incredible, I didn't take much notice of lithium stocks after I read that it's a common mineral. Also scepticism about the whole green battery metals excitement. The big crashes that the Li stocks went through didn't hit me as contrarian opportunities but confirmation that they were 'meme stocks' like rare earths, silver or uraniums. Congrats to those who stayed the course. I did have MIN on my radar though, but more for a crash candidate.

Not Held


----------



## Rabbithop (23 September 2022)

finicky said:


> Incredible, I didn't take much notice of lithium stocks after I read that it's a common mineral. Also scepticism about the whole green battery metals excitement. The big crashes that the Li stocks went through didn't hit me as contrarian opportunities but confirmation that they were 'meme stocks' like rare earths, silver or uraniums. Congrats to those who stayed the course. I did have MIN on my radar though, but more for a crash candidate.
> 
> Not Held



Me too had Min on my sight but didnt hit the low instead its a reverse. At one stage it hits 70...lol..am the losser.


----------



## DrBourse (23 September 2022)

losser ????


M8, you're drinking too much


----------



## Rabbithop (23 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> losser ????
> 
> 
> M8, you're drinking too much



Hope u r well Dr...hmmm am I drinking too much? Do you think I should board the min bus? How far will it take me? I was waiting for 60 but it hit 70 n today it's around 71.. anything bet 70 n 75 may be the support..only my guess estimation. What is your reading? Still below 80?
Too expensive on my pocket money.


----------



## DrBourse (23 September 2022)

Rabbit, 
Firstly I do not follow PLS, don't know anything abt their Financials or media & Announcement reports.
So this is purely a TA Call, based on the TA Tools that I use. 
My TA suggests CAUTION for the basic reasons shown on the chart.  






There is an obvious Sell Divergence between SP & the CCI/MFI. (refer to pages 45, 98 & 99)
And there are several other -ive TA Signals the I have not mentioned like the last 9 candles showing Loss of Momentum, & the last 2 candles showing Selling Pressure, etc, etc

Your call M8 (DYOR)


----------



## Rabbithop (23 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Rabbit,
> Firstly I do not follow PLS, don't know anything abt their Financials or media & Announcement reports.
> So this is purely a TA Call, based on the TA Tools that I use.
> My TA suggests CAUTION for the basic reasons shown on the chart.
> ...



I mean MIN, how high can you expect to rise to, not PLS but Thanks for the chart


----------



## DrBourse (23 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> I mean MIN, how high can you expect to rise to, not PLS but Thanks for the chart



Ok M8, bit busy atm, will post TA for MIN later tonight.


----------



## Rabbithop (23 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Ok M8, bit busy atm, will post TA for MIN later tonight.



Thank you. I will reply PLS here. Your chart rattles me just a bit. I had set my exit at 6 but will monitor the sp. On 6 exit, its a substantial profit while 5 is a good profit.


----------



## qldfrog (24 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Thank you. I will reply PLS here. Your chart rattles me just a bit. I had set my exit at 6 but will monitor the sp. On 6 exit, its a substantial profit while 5 is a good profit.



I rode part of the rise,was exited by a trailing sl but guess looking at the us market i will have plenty of opportunities to reenterin the coming weeks


----------



## Rabbithop (24 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I rode part of the rise,was exited by a trailing sl but guess looking at the us market i will have plenty of opportunities to reenterin the coming weeks



Thank qldfrog. A good strategy. Have been doing it but the silly old me, when my pot is full, I hit the pub n money down the drain until I am sober.


----------



## Colm Doc (29 September 2022)

Love y


Rabbithop said:


> Unfortunately I don't think PLS will be immune to the 'cold'.



love your insight,  if the lithium charge continue PLS will be the new  BHP.


----------



## DrBourse (30 September 2022)

Careful with PLS Guys – TA has turned sour since my post last week.

Most TA now points to $3.88, or Lower to $3.30.

CCI (pages 108 & 109) is dropping into O’Sold Territory (pages 37 to 43).

MFI is still falling but not as dramatically (page 95).

Linear Regression (pages 139 to 142) shows that the SP is now dropping from it’s Top Band, and is it is probably heading for abt $3.60 within the ST.

Said last week that I did not know anything abt the PLS Financials – had a quick look today, *Sheite!!!!* – what a mess – years of virtually no recognisable financials – to the current June 2022 "Overstated & Overblown" figures – still no consistent Earnings, No Dividends, and a dozen or so other Financial figures that have jumped from years of Negative figures into reasonable (but unsubstantiated) figures.

Certainly NOT a Buffett Style Stock – It’s still in the ”Basket of Unknown Stocks”.

So, if you are going to re-enter PLS I hope it’s as a Short.







As Usual Remember to DYOR.

Cheers.
DrB


----------



## waterbottle (30 September 2022)

The other factor to be weary of is who will be buying lithium in a global slowdown? More specifically, will China still be buying lithium?


----------



## qldfrog (30 September 2022)

Kept as my choice for october competition, but realistically, this could see an october capitulation and I doubt people will be dreaming of buying a tesla when their house will be seized, their accounts frozen..and shops closed.
BBOZ BBUS are taken so i stay in the trend


----------



## Rabbithop (30 September 2022)

Really appreciate everyone posting on this stock n will seriously look into it. Sp at 3 to 3 plus, its worth the wait. Only doing short turn around while 2 other parcels bought in at 2 plus its worth holding longer.


----------



## explod (3 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Kept as my choice for october competition, but realistically, this could see an october capitulation and I doubt people will be dreaming of buying a tesla when their house will be seized, their accounts frozen..and shops closed.
> BBOZ BBUS are taken so i stay in the trend



Don't think so Frog.  It has Just gone through good consolidation and will (in my view) continue it's rise from here.


----------



## qldfrog (3 October 2022)

explod said:


> Don't think so Frog.  It has Just gone through good consolidation and will (in my view) continue it's rise from here.
> 
> View attachment 147625



Hope so , bought a small packet at 4.51 today would really like to believe in it, but if the (financial) world collapses, pls will have to follow


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Hope so , bought a small packet at 4.51 today would really like to believe in it, but if the (financial) world collapses, pls will have to follow



That is the real issue ATM in my opinion, if things get tight the only ones that survive are those that have a product ready to go, those that still need cash injections become collateral damage and the big players mop them up, or they go into hybernation.


----------



## explod (3 October 2022)

sptrawler said:


> That is the real issue ATM in my opinion, if things get tight the only ones that survive are those that have a product ready to go, those that still need cash injections become collateral damage and the big players mop them up, or they go into hybernation.



PLS is in full production of Lithium which is increasingly sought after and a growing shortage of world wide.  They have no debt and thoughts are that dividends will be coming soon also due to the huge sales they are getting for their product.


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2022)

explod said:


> PLS is in full production of Lithium which is increasingly sought after and a growing shortage of world wide.  They have no debt and thoughts are that dividends will be coming soon also due to the huge sales they are getting for their product.



Well then they should be fine, I don't own any so am not aware of their specific situation. 
But what I said, was of a general nature in a downturn and only from my own observations of past downturns.


----------



## Colm Doc (3 October 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Careful with PLS Guys – TA has turned sour since my post last week.
> 
> Most TA now points to $3.88, or Lower to $3.30.
> 
> ...



Have you seen their profits this year?


----------



## Rabbithop (3 October 2022)

explod said:


> PLS is in full production of Lithium which is increasingly sought after and a growing shortage of world wide.  They have no debt and thoughts are that dividends will be coming soon also due to the huge sales they are getting for their product.



I am getting cross signals. In my humble opinion, I thought PLS is debt free as like you mentioned BUT Dr Bourse posted it quite differently.
Hmmmm..I have discarding entry at 4 but may consider 3 to 3.50 for Trading only.


----------



## explod (3 October 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> I am getting cross signals. In my humble opinion, I thought PLS is debt free as like you mentioned BUT Dr Bourse posted it quite differently.
> Hmmmm..I have discarding entry at 4 but may consider 3 to 3.50 for Trading only.



Could you post up a link to the good Doctor where he states that


----------



## Rabbithop (3 October 2022)

explod said:


> Could you post up a link to the good Doctor where he states that



0n this Thread FRI at 3.07 Post #185


----------



## Boggo (4 October 2022)

August 23rd 2022 Annual results extract.


----------



## Country Lad (4 October 2022)

I know everybody here thinks P&F is comes from the fairies in the backyard, but my simple view is if it closes at 495 or higher there is more in it as a good hold.  If it closes at 435 or less then I would need to consider whether I continue to hold it for the longer term, (having bought it some time ago) or sell and look to buy back later.


----------



## DrBourse (4 October 2022)

Country Lad said:


> I know everybody here thinks P&F is comes from the fairies in the backyard, but my simple view is if it closes at 495 or higher there is more in it as a good hold.  If it closes at 435 or less then I would need to consider whether I continue to hold it for the longer term, (having bought it some time ago) or sell and look to buy back later.
> 
> View attachment 147648



Hi Country Lad,….


Great analysis of the PLS P&P Chart!....

I noticed that P&F Charts are not discussed much in ASF - P&F Charts seem to be a taboo subject here…..

Good to see that someone else uses P&P Charts…

IMO P&F Charts are where Technical Analysis Charting Training for Beginners should begin.

Once Beginners understand the mechanics of P&F Chart’s they should naturally expand their knowledge of Charting Technique’s by exploring all other TA Charting Tools of Trade.



P&F Charts are where I begin my TA, then I wander off to Candles, Indicators, etc, etc, and eventually to my Financial Analysis processes – BUT, my last TA action is to refer back to the decisions made while evaluating my original P&F Chart, just to make sure the other TA Charting Tools of Trade have not led me astray.


----------



## qldfrog (4 October 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi Country Lad,….
> 
> 
> Great analysis of the PLS P&P Chart!....
> ...



I think i should really dig in and start mastering these.
P&F as a start it seems


----------



## explod (4 October 2022)

Never worry much about charts myself,  just fundamentals and if good I hold


----------



## Rabbithop (4 October 2022)

OMG it reached $5! Go to $6 n I will be stomping with laughter!


----------



## Rabbithop (4 October 2022)

Hey Boggo, can you please do a chart on PLS?  The last one was on 19/9 #171 post. High on 5.75. Thanks in advance


----------



## Boggo (4 October 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Hey Boggo, can you please do a chart on PLS?  The last one was on 19/9 #171 post. High on 5.75. Thanks in advance




No change Rabbithop, chart is still following the same pattern towards 5.75.


----------



## Country Lad (4 October 2022)

Interesting that it ticks all my boxes for what I need as a breakout for a buy signal.
Broke thorough….

P&F pennant
CBL
Darvas
Bar chart pattern
….and has divergence between OBV and Siroc.

If I didn’t already own them I would likely buy. However, in this specific case I would want to see good momentum before putting in a buy order. Reason being to make sure it was not just a knee-jerk reaction to the big DOW increase and the less than expected interest rate increase.
Very rarely does a share with all my boxes ticked like this not see higher prices in the short to medium term.


----------



## Rabbithop (4 October 2022)

Thanks mate


----------



## Boggo (4 October 2022)

From Stockhead...


----------



## explod (4 October 2022)

Yep, love it and making a lot of money.  Trying to work out tax issues now.

All over the news so it's only the beginning in my humble view. DYOR


----------



## explod (6 October 2022)

SOoooooo, look at this wonderful thing.


----------



## Colm Doc (6 October 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Careful with PLS Guys – TA has turned sour since my post last week.
> 
> Most TA now points to $3.88, or Lower to $3.30.
> 
> ...



I hope you didn’t short PLS .


----------



## explod (7 October 2022)

News
Events
Subscribe
About
Contact

Pilbara Minerals crashes through $5 barrier, now worth more than $15 billion​On May 30, 2014 a 1c penny dreadful called Pilbara Minerals (ASXLS) announced the purchase of the Pilgangoora tantalum project near Port Hedland in the Pilbara (reports Stockhead).​6th October 2022​
Share Article​ 
















It contained around 87,000t of lithium oxide, a product PLS quaintly said was used in ceramics, glass, batteries and pharmaceuticals.
“Lithium use has expanded significantly in recent years due to increasing use in rechargeable batteries in portable electronic devices and in batteries and electric motors for hybrid and electric cars,” the company told early investors at the time.
How quaint.
That same penny stock is now a $5.45 giant, after climbing by more than 12.1% today to crash through the barrier, with a valuation of over $15 billion.
Few could have predicted the pace of the rise in EVs. As many are sold each week as were purchased in all of 2012.
And more positive news on pricing has spurred the action.
They’re not the only pricing agency out there, but the last report from Fastmarkets MB has laid out a pretty clear picture of continuing tight supplies in the key Chinese market.
Prices lifted almost US$3000 for lithium hydroxide in China to 535,000 RMB or US$75,182/t in their last assessment on Monday night, with lithium carbonate only a touch behind.
The Federal Government has also issued a pretty positive forecast for lithium pricing. While it doesn’t see spodumene staying at current levels forever — PLS pulled in the equivalent of US$7708/t for its last BMX auction sale — it does think they’ll be high enough to support ripper earnings, with total lithium sales from the world’s largest producer to rise from a tick under $5b in FY22 to ~$14b this year.
Prices are not forecast to remain at current spot levels but are expected to remain high, averaging US$3280/t in 2023 and US$2490/t in 2024.
That is well above incentive pricing, with lithium hydroxide expected to average US$51,510/t in 2023 and US$37,650/t in 2024.
*Subscribe to the RRS Weekly Wrap*
View All FitzGerald Prospector’s Diary Market Insights Deep Value Company News RRS TV




​


----------



## Gunnerguy (7 October 2022)

Sold some $3.9 Nov cash covered puts today for a nice premium. I missed this one last year. Like some of my other sold puts and put credit spreads, I like the premiums and if the price falls I’m ‘probably’ happy to be assigned.

Gunnerguy


----------



## DrBourse (13 October 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> I hope you didn’t short PLS .



YEP - And I hope you and the other PLS followers took note of my call - although it's looking a bit wobbly over the next few days.


----------



## Boggo (13 October 2022)

Just another yank broking house creating nervousness similiar to the overreaction created by Goldman Sachs in June before they bought up more.









						Lithium stocks tumble after Morgan Stanley flags fall in both price and exports
					

A bearish lithium note by Morgan Stanley has triggered a broad-based selloff among local names, with heavyweights Pilbara Minerals (ASX: PLS) and Allkem (ASX: AKE) down a respective -5.4% and -3.9% in early trade.




					www.marketindex.com.au


----------



## Boggo (13 October 2022)

Looks like all the significant lithium stocks got hit by the bearish comments from MS.


----------



## DrBourse (13 October 2022)

I mentioned that the REE Stocks were in for a fall back on 17/7/22 post #113, 12/9/22 post #1514 & 1516 & again 25/9/22 all in the LYC Forum - AND on 22/9/22 in the MIN forum - been waiting for the so called experts to realise that the REE's were in trouble, looks like the "perverbial just hit the fan" now that the "Experts" have finally put it into print.
Better late than never I guess.


----------



## explod (13 October 2022)

Quarterly 


Boggo said:


> Looks like all the significant lithium stocks got hit by the bearish comments from MS.
> 
> View attachment 147990



report out in about a week and it is going to be excellent on current profits.

Main street media fed by big business wanting to get in. They will not get mine.  The best investment I have ever had.


----------



## waterbottle (13 October 2022)

explod said:


> Quarterly
> 
> report out in about a week and it is going to be excellent on current profits.
> 
> Main street media fed by big business wanting to get in. They will not get mine.  The best investment I have ever had.



Morgan Stanley hit piece has the same themes as the Goldman Sachs piece earlier this year - both questioning possibility of oversupply. 
Lithium prices have held up surprisingly well given the volatility other commodities have experienced.


----------



## Boggo (18 October 2022)

Certainly a demand for their product.


----------



## bk1 (5 November 2022)

PLS  Weekly chart
Consolidating for the first time in a while...


----------



## Rabbithop (6 November 2022)

bk1 said:


> PLS  Weekly chart
> Consolidating for the first time in a while...



Can't decide to stay, Go or Up more....carefully doing my step on the mine field.


----------



## Colm Doc (6 November 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Can't decide to stay, Go or Up more....carefully doing my step on the mine field.



Yeah, was a bit unsure myself. I ended up selling about half my holdings thinking they have topped off for a while, bought into Liontown (LTR). I think they are now where PLS where 4 years ago. Hopefully another 700% profit 🙏


----------



## farmerge (9 November 2022)

PLS is a stock that I was heavily into sometime ago, but gave it up as a dud until recently. So this week as it sailed out to sea i was left at the wharf shouting "what about me, I want to be on board" Reset the buy price a couple of times only to still be left waving at the rear of a disappearing vessel. Perhaps next time I will be taking more than a passing interest in that very wise sage, the bloke in the mirror !!!!!


----------



## qldfrog (15 November 2022)

well today was a hit : losing nearly 9% and the only news is Australian super leaving


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2022)

• Favourable market conditions and strong operating margins support the establishment of a Capital Management Framework, including an *inaugural dividend policy.* 
• Capital Management Framework designed to establish an appropriate structure that prudently allocates available capital between investment into the existing business, sustainability commitments, strategic growth opportunities, as well as the provision of sustainable returns to shareholders. 
• Target dividend payout ratio established at 20-30% of free cash flow.
• Inaugural dividend payment to be applied to 2023 Financial Year.

_that came sooner than most thought_


----------



## farmerge (18 November 2022)

PLS has taken pity on me and back peddled back to port giving me the opportunity to get on board, this being only for a short stay as i jumped ship with a profit a short time later. Have since found the boarding gang plank and am now ensconced in my bunk on board, and have a 2nd buy in place, Oh happy days, but will Friday be a good one or Frightday????


----------



## qldfrog (18 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> PLS has taken pity on me and back peddled back to port giving me the opportunity to get on board, this being only for a short stay as i jumped ship with a profit a short time later. Have since found the boarding gang plank and am now ensconced in my bunk on board, and have a 2nd buy in place, Oh happy days, but will Friday be a good one or Frightday????



I joined you on that trip reloading after previous trailing stop exit.all rosy yesterday


----------



## explod (22 November 2022)

Ok, onto PLS for the December comp as it is starting to continue it's rise again.  Would never sell as this is white gold in full production.  Dividends being paid early next year: "https://www.australianresourcesandi...-gift-that-keeps-giving-for-pilbara-minerals/"

Today's chart:






Had wanted it the last month or so but did not want to jump on Frog's foot.


----------



## explod (2 December 2022)

Just love the way this is going in my investment portfolio.  DYOR, but well worth considering for the longer term in my view.

Investors / shareholders David Hann Investor Relations Specialist Ph. +61 (0)8 6266 6266 Media Nicholas Read Read Corporate Ph. +61 (0)8 9388 1474 ABOUT PILBARA MINERALS Pilbara Minerals is the leading ASX-listed pure-play lithium company, owning 100% of the world’s largest, independent hard-rock lithium operation. Located in Western Australia’s resource-rich Pilbara region, the Pilgangoora Operation produces a spodumene and tantalite concentrate. The significant scale and quality of the operation has attracted a consortium of high quality, global partners including Ganfeng Lithium, General Lithium, Great Wall Motor Company, POSCO, CATL and Yibin Tianyi. While it continues to deliver a low-cost, quality spodumene to market, Pilbara Minerals is pursuing a growth and diversification strategy to become a sustainable, low-cost lithium producer and fully integrated lithium raw materials and chemicals supplier in the years to come. Through execution of this strategy, Pilbara Minerals is positioned to become a major player in the rapidly growing lithium supply chain, underpinned by increasing demand for clean energy technologies such as electric vehicles and energy storage as the world pursues a sustainable energy future.



			https://www.resourcesrisingstars.com.au/sites/default/files/PLS_281122.pdf


----------



## qldfrog (2 December 2022)

explod said:


> Just love the way this is going in my investment portfolio.  DYOR, but well worth considering for the longer term in my view.
> 
> Investors / shareholders David Hann Investor Relations Specialist Ph. +61 (0)8 6266 6266 Media Nicholas Read Read Corporate Ph. +61 (0)8 9388 1474 ABOUT PILBARA MINERALS Pilbara Minerals is the leading ASX-listed pure-play lithium company, owning 100% of the world’s largest, independent hard-rock lithium operation. Located in Western Australia’s resource-rich Pilbara region, the Pilgangoora Operation produces a spodumene and tantalite concentrate. The significant scale and quality of the operation has attracted a consortium of high quality, global partners including Ganfeng Lithium, General Lithium, Great Wall Motor Company, POSCO, CATL and Yibin Tianyi. While it continues to deliver a low-cost, quality spodumene to market, Pilbara Minerals is pursuing a growth and diversification strategy to become a sustainable, low-cost lithium producer and fully integrated lithium raw materials and chemicals supplier in the years to come. Through execution of this strategy, Pilbara Minerals is positioned to become a major player in the rapidly growing lithium supply chain, underpinned by increasing demand for clean energy technologies such as electric vehicles and energy storage as the world pursues a sustainable energy future.
> 
> ...



Sadly my pls packet was lost on a SL this week, at a let's put it gently :the exact intraday falling low with only my packet sold it seems or so, and then the SP going up onward to finish higher..hum thanks commsec..
Reminder
I have to remove all SL with commsec on share with low lower volumes.
Let's hope i can get in again
Very disappointed with this matter


----------



## farmerge (3 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Sadly my pls packet was lost on a SL this week, at a let's put it gently :the exact intraday falling low with only my packet sold it seems or so, and then the SP going up onward to finish higher..hum thanks commsec..
> Reminder
> I have to remove all SL with commsec on share with low lower volumes.
> Let's hope i can get in again
> Very disappointed with this matter



Good evening qidfrog. just recently rejoined the buying/selling with PLS, but can't quite get the buying and selling in sinc as I would like .The bloke in the mirror keeps saying "get your act together" Haven't been able to put in the necessary time to keep up to date as the work load is pretty heavy at the moment. Damn it's costing me moolah this having to work !!!!!


----------



## Boggo (15 December 2022)

Looks like State Street and their associated shorters are driving it to the next target area.

I still struggle with the fact that a stock can be manipulated (legally ??) so far away from its true value.

(Weekly chart at 13th Dec, click to expand)


----------



## waterbottle (15 December 2022)

Boggo said:


> Looks like State Street and their associated shorters are driving it to the next target area.
> 
> I still struggle with the fact that a stock can be manipulated (legally ??) so far away from its true value.
> 
> ...




I don't think this is short sellers - this is a jittery market reacting a reduction (albeit minor) in the spodumene price. Check out the BMX results. They couldn't keep going up forever.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2022)

waterbottle said:


> - this is a jittery market reacting a reduction (albeit minor) in the spodumene price. ..They couldn't keep going up forever.



And 7% drop. The 12th time there was an auction.

Spot on, @waterbottle ... As you commented elsewhere, GL1 thread for their results 


> An upgrade, _but I think it will get dragged down by rest of the market. PLS also achieved a lower spodumene auction price so that will feed into the theory that the lithium market is weakening._


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Good evening qidfrog. just recently rejoined the buying/selling with PLS, but can't quite get the buying and selling in sinc as I would like .The bloke in the mirror keeps saying "get your act together" Haven't been able to put in the necessary time to keep up to date as the work load is pretty heavy at the moment. Damn it's costing me moolah this having to work !!!!!



Bought back into PLS this morning at what I thought was a good SP Since then the plug has been pulled and the PLS boat is sinking Help, help he cried.


----------



## Boggo (15 December 2022)

waterbottle said:


> I don't think this is short sellers - this is a jittery market reacting a reduction (albeit minor) in the spodumene price. Check out the BMX results. They couldn't keep going up forever.



The jittery market works in their favour,
State street have offloaded their 5% holding to their shorting affiliates (PLS report 13th Dec) and if you watch they will be buying them back in the next few weeks. A routine process for State Street.

Go back through the "Becoming Substantial Holder" and the "Ceasing to be Substantial Holder" reports on PLS and the other half dozen they are also working on.


----------



## rcw1 (15 December 2022)

Good morning
Citi warned that BMX auction pricing may have peaked for the company.  
Citi further commented that pricing remains strong however market is tight.  The broker expected a 20 per cent downside for lithium for the year ahead amid a 50 per cent uplift in lithium carbonate forecasts for 2023 of $US60,000 per tonne.


All Lithium stocks have copped a smack.  INF though up 3.45%.

Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous New Year.

Kind regards
rcw


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> Citi warned that BMX auction pricing may have peaked for the company.
> Citi further commented that pricing remains strong however market is tight.  The broker expected a 20 per cent downside for lithium for the year ahead amid a 50 per cent uplift in lithium carbonate forecasts for 2023 of $US60,000 per tonne.
> 
> ...



rcw1 good morning Farmer is not happy with PLS at the moment paper loss is causing a headache!!!!!


----------



## greggles (15 December 2022)

Feels like somebody with a lot of shares decided that now is a good time to exit PLS and other smaller holders are following it down.

End of year jitters? Coming recession in the US and Europe? Gut feeling lithium prices have peaked? Today's announcement? Could be any, all or none of those reasons but the bottom line is PLS has had an amazing run in the last couple of years. Money getting taken off the table at these levels is hardly surprising.


----------



## rcw1 (15 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> rcw1 good morning Farmer is not happy with PLS at the moment paper loss is causing a headache!!!!!



yeah still on it's retrace with the stampede frothing at the mouth ... should settle, not sure exactly when.  Piece of string mate.
Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

rcw1 more like a roll of baler twine 9000m in length multiply that by joing more and more together !!!!!


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> rcw1 more like a roll of baler twine 9000m in length multiply that by joining more and more together !!!!!



Gotta be off bbl


----------



## waterbottle (15 December 2022)

Boggo said:


> The jittery market works in their favour,
> State street have offloaded their 5% holding to their shorting affiliates (PLS report 13th Dec) and if you watch they will be buying them back in the next few weeks. A routine process for State Street.
> 
> Go back through the "Becoming Substantial Holder" and the "Ceasing to be Substantial Holder" reports on PLS and the other half dozen they are also working on.



This is a much broader correction though, it's not just PLS. CXO is down. GL1 is down after a massive resource upgrade. 
This is the market repricing lithium.


----------



## eskys (15 December 2022)

If it's of any consolation to PLS holders, it's the most popular stock to buy on Commsec............
*Most Popular Stocks* 

                Sells               Buys   LNAS   PLS    WHC   CXO    CBA   AKE    NHC   MIN    WBC   RN


----------



## qldfrog (15 December 2022)

eskys said:


> If it's of any consolation to PLS holders, it's the most popular stock to buy on Commsec............
> *Most Popular Stocks*
> 
> Sells               Buys   LNAS   PLS    WHC   CXO    CBA   AKE    NHC   MIN    WBC   RN



So we should do the reverse?


----------



## eskys (15 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Bought back into PLS this morning at what I thought was a good SP Since then the plug has been pulled and the PLS boat is sinking Help, help he cried.



Farmerge, I did poorly today too. Let's not let this little hiccup upset the cart.........badly executed, EDV, ELD.........the worst is not taking profit in EVN this morning.....yeah, now feeling like squealing like a slaughtered pig.........a profit turned into a loss this one (bought yesterday before close at 2.88. Forgot to pray last night


----------



## eskys (15 December 2022)

Hello frog, I don't know because I don't follow PLS. As a rule, I don't buy any stocks that I don't know, their business, how they trade (how they behave, ie, in movements etc... Hope you're having better luck, frog


----------



## sptrawler (15 December 2022)

76m shares traded, that's a lot.


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

eskys said:


> Farmerge, I did poorly today too. Let's not let this little hiccup upset the cart.........badly executed, EDV, ELD.........the worst is not taking profit in EVN this morning.....yeah, now feeling like squealing like a slaughtered pig.........a profit turned into a loss this one (bought yesterday before close at 2.88. Forgot to pray last night



Eskys let us hope that tomorow is a better dy


----------



## sptrawler (15 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Eskys let us hope that tomorow is a better dy



Tomorrow hopefully presents an entry point.


----------



## Boggo (15 December 2022)

If you want to stay ahead of the behind the scenes activities on the handful of stocks that have the ability to bounce back up due to their potential you need to watch the movement of shares, both who to and then who puts out the appropriate news to suit.

State Street are in and out of this regularly and provide stocks for shorters who then publish a bit of negativity as in the extract below from an earlier post.

PLS has over 110 million shares being shorted, LKE 122 million and CXO 103 million.

Next time it runs up it will be Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse or JP Morgan etc (read the report and you will see the potential purveyors) who will provide the negative "opinion" to suit their process.






Extract from State Street "Becoming Substantial Holder" report on 9th of this month.


----------



## Boggo (15 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Tomorrow hopefully presents an entry point.




There could be a bit more to go @sptrawler


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

Boggo said:


> There could be a bit more to go @sptrawler



You are spot on, as usual @Boggo .


----------



## Boggo (16 December 2022)

Nope, it looked that way but all their buy orders went in at the last minute prior to it going to the ASX50 on Monday.

All of the shorts are out at the close and that should be the turnaround trigger. 
The depth action was amazing from a minute before close.


----------



## farmerge (16 December 2022)

Boggo said:


> Nope, it looked that way but all their buy orders went in at the last minute prior to it going to the ASX50 on Monday.
> 
> All of the shorts are out at the close and that should be the turnaround trigger.
> The depth action was amazing from a minute before close.
> ...



Massive volume again today, but happy to $4.10 as the closing SP I'm still hurting until it gets into the high $4's, of course if greed overtakes need, then $5 plus even better

Nope, it looked that way but all their buy orders went in at the last minute prior to it going to the ASX50 on Monday.

All of the shorts are out at the close and that should be the turnaround trigger.
The depth action was amazing from a minute before close.

View attachment 150552


----------



## Boggo (16 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Massive volume again today, but happy to $4.10 as the closing SP I'm still hurting until it gets into the high $4's, of course if greed overtakes need, then $5 plus even better




A possibility until they decide to hit it again. Just my two cents worth.

(click to expand)


----------



## farmerge (16 December 2022)

Boggo said:


> A possibility until they decide to hit it again. Just my two cents worth.
> 
> (click to expand)
> View attachment 150555



Ah Boggo we can live in hope that PLS will return the heady heights of a few days ago !!!!!


----------



## Boggo (16 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Ah Boggo we can live in hope that PLS will return the heady heights of a few days ago !!!!!




It will however these previously quoted mobs will continue to do what they've been doing for over a year now.

I still find it amazing that any financial organisation can legally move a price that far away from its true value at will and then have their subsidiaries publish comments that enhance the distortion to their advantage.


----------



## farmerge (16 December 2022)

Boggo said:


> It will however these previously quoted mobs will continue to do what they've been doing for over a year now.
> 
> I still find it amazing that any financial organisation can legally move a price that far away from its true value at will and then have their subsidiaries publish comments that enhance the distortion to their advantage.



Boggo, obviously "friends in high places" no one brought to account, just the peasants who suffer


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2022)

Well had a nibble at $3.88, let's see what happens.🤑


----------



## Rabbithop (20 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> You are spot on, as usual @Boggo .



Thinking more on 3 to 3.50


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Thinking more on 3 to 3.50



Can always pick up more.


----------



## qldfrog (24 December 2022)

My yearly competition go..has real resources, a price slightly deflated ready to bounce back and a bright future imho


----------



## Sdajii (2 January 2023)

qldfrog said:


> My yearly competition go..has real resources, a price slightly deflated ready to bounce back and a bright future imho



I also tipped this for the yearly competition, I didn't realise you had until just now. Suddenly I'm hoping it fails in 2023.

But in all seriousness, I've been following lithium for the last couple of years as a lot of people have been, and I spent most of the second half of 2022 in the Pilbara, I just left yesterday on the first day of the new year, so I couldn't help but notice PLS Pilbara Minerals and pay some attention. Actually, I drove right near their mine site a couple of days ago. It's a great project, it has a great upwards long term trend which should continue into 2023. I missed the boat on buying into this one and getting a megabagger, but it's still a great company which should have plenty more road to cover.


----------



## sptrawler (2 January 2023)

I'm new to this share, but it appears to maturing as a company and it is perfectly positioned to build on solid infrastructure and resource reserves.
The move to E.V's is accelerating and as cost of living pressures build and E.V prices fall, it is is potentially a rapid growth sector.
With that and the increasing reliance on grid scale batteries to support renewables, my guess is demand will quickly overtake supply in the battery sector.
Therefore I've added PLS to IGO and WES in the lithium sector, there is risk that new battery technology will arrive, however I doubt that it will happen soon enough, to change the current trajectory of existing battery mineral demand over the next 4-5 years.


----------



## farmerge (3 January 2023)

sptrawler said:


> I'm new to this share, but it appears to maturing as a company and it is perfectly positioned to build on solid infrastructure and resource reserves.
> The move to E.V's is accelerating and as cost of living pressures build and E.V prices fall, it is is potentially a rapid growth sector.
> With that and the increasing reliance on grid scale batteries to support renewables, my guess is demand will quickly overtake supply in the battery sector.
> Therefore I've added PLS to IGO and WES in the lithium sector, there is risk that new battery technology will arrive, however I doubt that it will happen soon enough, to change the current trajectory of existing battery mineral demand over the next 4-5 years.



sptrawler welcome to PLS I have been trading and hold in this mob for some time. Been a pretty bumpy ride in the years gone by but I am a firm believer that PLS will eventually fulfill its true value for its shareholders.
Obviously, I am not suggesting that anyone buy or sell until DYOR has been achieved.
I do hold stock in PLS though.


----------



## Rabbithop (3 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> sptrawler welcome to PLS I have been trading and hold in this mob for some time. Been a pretty bumpy ride in the years gone by but I am a firm believer that PLS will eventually fulfill its true value for its shareholders.
> Obviously, I am not suggesting that anyone buy or sell until DYOR has been achieved.
> I do hold stock in PLS though.



Ok..ok..Been waiting far too long for 3 so going to top up another 50c just for today n see what happen. Just pick up WHC at long waited drop.


----------



## rcw1 (3 January 2023)

Rabbithop said:


> Ok..ok..Been waiting far too long for 3 so going to top up another 50c just for today n see what happen. Just pick up WHC at long waited drop.



Hello Rabbithop
Happy New Year bloke and you said Ok twice ha ha ha ha ha.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Rabbithop (3 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Hello Rabbithop
> Happy New Year bloke and you said Ok twice ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Happy New Year Row. Would like to make 3 Ohs in 1 day if its possible. Couldnt help myself looking at that WBC drop. Had my eye on it for a long time until too tired of waiting n got a shock today. What's up Row? Are we following DJ trend?


----------



## rcw1 (3 January 2023)

Rabbithop said:


> Happy New Year Row. Would like to make 3 Ohs in 1 day if its possible. Couldnt help myself looking at that WBC drop. Had my eye on it for a long time until too tired of waiting n got a shock today. What's up Row? Are we following DJ trend?



Done some homework ready to ready to rock just after open but got bloody tied up … so havn’t traded today  ): 
Hit list long and extensive, fearless mode tomorrow…. ha ha ha 

Keeping an eye on PSL (that’s this thread isn’t it … )  

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## bk1 (4 January 2023)

Would want it to bounce off the red 200 ma...


----------



## farmerge (4 January 2023)

Rabbithop said:


> Ok..ok..Been waiting far too long for 3 so going to top up another 50c just for today n see what happen. Just pick up WHC at long waited drop.



Arvo Rabbito PLS, ZIP  and BRN on the move to some extent. Well BRN and ZIP for me today. Watching, watching PLS to see which way it going, down and I'll buy in and up a bit more and I'll sell Had a quick in and out with LTR also close watch on it also.


----------



## farmerge (4 January 2023)

bk1 said:


> Would want it to bounce off the red 200 ma...



Buy low and if the gods are kind sell high


----------



## farmerge (Saturday at 10:55 AM)

As is my want I have been trading PLS a few times recently. Thought that the sell price I had set for yesterday was a pretty good one. When I had the chance to check it had stormed past it and finished at $3.96 bugga, them's are the breaks when not able to keep a constant check. Now wondering if the PLS surge will continue on Monday


----------



## rcw1 (Saturday at 12:42 PM)

farmerge said:


> As is my want I have been trading PLS a few times recently. Thought that the sell price I had set for yesterday was a pretty good one. When I had the chance to check it had stormed past it and finished at $3.96 bugga, them's are the breaks when not able to keep a constant check. Now wondering if the PLS surge will continue on Monday



Trading hazard mate … Lithium stocks a traders delight yesterday.  LYC was kind too 
Anyways good stuff M8, onwards and upwards … 🙏.

Just placed all rcw1 bets.  Feet up with a XXXX in hand watching the horse ies go round and round … 1st at Rosehill and Sandown done and dusted.

Have a good weekend farmerge 

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (Saturday at 4:17 PM)

rcw1 said:


> Trading hazard mate … Lithium stocks a traders delight yesterday.  LYC was kind too
> Anyways good stuff M8, onwards and upwards … 🙏.
> 
> Just placed all rcw1 bets.  Feet up with a XXXX in hand watching the horse ies go round and round … 1st at Rosehill and Sandown done and dusted.
> ...



Working on the swimming pool as it has been neglected a bit over the past year. Getting there slowly


----------



## rcw1 (Tuesday at 10:54 AM)

Good morning 
What's impressing analysts?​
Pilbara Minerals raised to buy, price target at $4.70: Citi

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (Tuesday at 10:55 AM)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> What's impressing analysts?​
> Pilbara Minerals raised to buy, price target at $4.70: Citi
> 
> ...



Sold out a short while ago and as usual hit the sell button a bit too quick Waiting on the dip to get back in


----------



## Rabbithop (Tuesday at 11:41 AM)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> What's impressing analysts?​
> Pilbara Minerals raised to buy, price target at $4.70: Citi
> 
> ...



Impressive so is DEG that hit 1.50 not today, a bit of pull back.


----------



## explod (Today at 12:49 PM)

Not one to trade in my view.  The fundamentals are such that it is a long term hold in my view.

Breaking away from the $4 resistance area today.


----------



## sptrawler (Today at 1:13 PM)

I missed the bottom, as usual.


----------



## Sdajii (Today at 1:22 PM)

sptrawler said:


> I missed the bottom, as usual.




Just barely, and trying to pick the absolute bottom is an extremely risky game which will usually burn you anyway. Generally the best time to buy is after you've missed the bottom and the bounce has started. This chart is looking great to me and I think we'll likely see it back in the 70s soon.


----------



## farmerge (Today at 1:29 PM)

explod said:


> Not one to trade in my view.  The fundamentals are such that it is a long term hold in my view.
> 
> Breaking away from the $4 resistance area today.
> 
> View attachment 151581



PLS is one of my consistent trades but unfortunately didn't drop enough for me to board the train this morning and now have missed out on a tidy oick-up. That's what happens when work has to come first.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (Today at 1:42 PM)

explod said:


> Not one to trade in my view.  The fundamentals are such that it is a long term hold in my view.
> 
> Breaking away from the $4 resistance area today.
> 
> View attachment 151581



I've never held nor traded PLS but it seems to have delivered profits for ASF members. 

In your chart @explod, todays bar looks like one of those candlestick thingamajigsies, spinners that are toppy. 

I looked at it over the last year on the enclosed chart, with a fib retracement. Momentum looks good on an RSI. Volume today is not as much as I'd like for a clean break through $4 and the Citi recommendation makes me think some of their big clients may be selling. 





It reversed nicely between the 50 and 62% retracement at previous resistance last year. The low volume on such a high % rise AND the Citi recommendation to buy make me wary. 

The October triple top also makes me believe it is a hold and needs more consolidation sideways before getting the oomph to crack higher and not donate my paltry purse to Citi bigwigs. 

gg


----------



## Rabbithop (Today at 1:49 PM)

farmerge said:


> PLS is one of my consistent trades but unfortunately didn't drop enough for me to board the train this morning and now have missed out on a tidy oick-up. That's what happens when work has to come first.



It's extremely hard to pick the bottom but I exited yesterday at 4.01 n hopping it will drop to 3plus before entering..so still waiting...
Just for a laugh on my expense....pretty sure some of us make this silly mistake too...while still recovering fr recent health nuisance n blurred fr medication, I read the BEN Ann div at 1 plus..so I dump in 40kplus into it..only to discover it's not what I read☹
Now trying hard to make a few buckroos to exit...


----------



## Rabbithop (Today at 1:50 PM)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I've never held nor traded PLS but it seems to have delivered profits for ASF members.
> 
> In your chart @explod, todays bar looks like one of those candlestick thingamajigsies, spinners that are toppy.
> 
> ...



Thank for your info..still waiting for 3 plus


----------

